# OSLO | Sørenga development



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

Galro said:


> First buildings step is already completed. This is how it looks (the building can also be seen in the second render):
> 
> Sørenga 2012 by Andreasfe, on Flickr


this looks absolutely great! love that cladding, bricks are good solution, makes me feel better :cheers:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the comment! :cheers1: I like the bricks myself, even though many in the Norwegian forum hace complained and called it boring.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

The bricks aren't boring. People are upset that they will be using the same type of bricks on all buildings. Using identical cladding on a whole neighborhood is boring.


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

The bricks per se are great actually. Spectacular! Best bricks I've ever layed eyes upon.


----------

